# Would you recommend Venice?



## Keder (3 May 2010)

Thinking about going here for a few days ? Any recommendations?


----------



## aristotle (3 May 2010)

Yeah it is nice and worth going to see. But you won't need more than 2/3 days there as it is quite small. You can walk around it very easily.

If you are planning on staying longer I would look to see what other places you can go to outside of venice.


----------



## jhegarty (3 May 2010)

We are heading there next month ,so will report back.


----------



## Padraigb (3 May 2010)

I'd give Venice more than 2/3 days -- more like 4/5.

Well worth seeing: it's unique. It's also expensive.


----------



## helllohello (3 May 2010)

have stayed in the best western olimpia in venice, great location - 1 minute walk from the bus station. we flew over with ryanair to Treviso airport which is a distance out from venice, we returned with aerlingus which is a better airport.


----------



## venice (3 May 2010)

Yes, would definitely recommend it... very unique and great restaurants


----------



## jhegarty (3 May 2010)

venice said:


> Yes, would definitely recommend it... very unique and great restaurants



Any tips ?

Will be there for 3 days.


----------



## rowhite (4 May 2010)

Its nice to see, but its a complete tourist trap and incredibly expensive.


----------



## sustanon (4 May 2010)

I was there with a business tour a few years back, one of my reps arranged a private guided tour for the day, the guide had her own boat and driver, arranged drinks, a picnic and took us to all the sights, including the nearby islands of Murano (famous for Glass blowing, and we got to try it out for ourselves) and Burano (famous for Lace and uniquely painted houses). If money is no object, then this is the way to do it. Venice is one for the bucket list for sure. Try to hit up Harry's bar for a Bellini!


----------



## Padraigb (4 May 2010)

sustanon said:


> ... Try to hit up Harry's bar for a Bellini!



And blow your entire holiday budget in 20 minutes!


----------



## sustanon (4 May 2010)

Padraigb said:


> And blow your entire holiday budget in 20 minutes!


 lol, that's what the Casino is for


----------



## dereko1969 (4 May 2010)

Padraigb said:


> And blow your entire holiday budget in 20 minutes!


 
wow, i thought it was reasonable enough for a bellini when i was there a few years ago, certainly less than i was fearing, i'm sure it was only around €7 expensive if you stay there all night but most people i would think would have 1 or 2 then wander away.

i found venice quite reasonable and definitely one of my favourite places, it's just such an amazing city to wander around - the jewish ghetto was really interesting and worth a visit. during the day we'd get the most delicious pizza slices for about a euro or two then have a lovely meal (slightly off the beaten track) for very good prices. we stayed near la fenice opera house and found some lovely wine bars near there that were very reasonable.


----------



## Padraigb (4 May 2010)

As a general rule, businesses in prime locations charge more, and establishments that are known far beyond the confines of their cities charge the most. So, in Venice, you will pay a premium for eating or drinking in or very near to St. Mark's, and a higher premium for visiting Harry's Bar or Cafe Florian. I leave that sort of place to American high rollers. But if your pocket can take it, and you are so minded, I don't object to your going there.

I still think Venice is expensive: it's essentially one big tourist trap. But by using your head and a bit of energy, you can moderate the price of your visit, mainly by being careful about where to eat, drink, and shop.

I agree that it is a great place to wander around, and think it is one of the great European destinations, even for somebody like me who prefers to travel like a cheapskate.


----------



## Brigid (4 May 2010)

we went there last year on a day trip.  we stayed in Padova and got the train there which was quite doable.  we had 3 kids in tow though and it was August so a bit exhausting.  very much a tourist trap which I dont like, very walkable although I am sure that there is loads that we didnt even touch on.  My sister says that it is slowly sinking so it would probably be good to get there sooner rather than later!!


----------



## Elitist (7 May 2010)

*venice*

I thought it was a great destination. It is a small town really so 2 days is enough.
I didnt find it expensive. You could get a 3 course lunch at rialto for 15 euro.
See St marks square and rialto bridge
Take a gondola
Use the public bus

St marks square bars charge a supplement to sit down as they have opera singers etc.


----------



## Keder (7 May 2010)

Max visit for us would be 3 nights - might go about booking now!


----------



## Rois (7 May 2010)

Was there late in 2008.  3 nights is perfect.  Just be careful if you fly with ryanair as they fly to Treviso and have a bus into venice.  However, make sure you're know the time of the return bus to Treviso. 

Venice is beautiful, something breathtaking to see on every twist and turn.  There were very long queues for the main tourist attractions though.  Very little point in haggling for a gondola as prices are regulated now. 

We brought back lovely cheeses and local hams, which the shops will vacuum pack for you.  Have a look on Tripadvisor for restaurant recommendations.


----------



## jjdub (7 May 2010)

Venice can be very expensive and if you do all the obvious tourist things you'll be spending quite a lot. Stay well clear of the gondola merchants unless there is a large group of you to share the exhorbitant fare (Eur80 for about 25mins). A far cheaper version are the traghetti which cross the Grand Canal at 7 points. It will only take a couple of minutes but its still a gondola and only costs about 50 cents. 

It's a very managable city to walk but get yourself a good map as those tourist ones don't name the smaller streets (alleys) and it's very easy to get disoriented and get lost which can be scary enough late at night.

Check the forecast before you travel as Aqua Alto (high water) happens year round and you may need your wellies - it's no fun walking through god knows what kind of water in your bare feet !

Its a beautiful city and once prepared you'll have a great time.There's few things nicer than sitting by the Grand Canal as the sun sets, bellini in hand. Enjoy


----------



## jjdub (7 May 2010)

Also 2/3 days is plenty as it gets a little samey after a while


----------



## ontour (7 May 2010)

Venice is very popular with bus tours and cruises.  Given the narrow streets it can be absolutely chaotic from 10am to about 4pm.  During these times I think it has about as much charm as a Disney theme park.  If you stay in one of the many small hotels, you should walk around very early in the morning and in the late afternoon and evening to get a real sense of the architecture, the culture and the people.


----------



## onq (8 May 2010)

Venice was a day trip for us from where we were staying.
Parked in one of he managed car parks on the periphery and walked through to St. Marks.
Eat around the corner facing the lagoon if you want slightly lower prices, a far better view and fewer pigeons.
The toilets were getting cleaned when we were there [in the middle of lunch!] but there are public pay WCs about 150M away.

Recommended for the people, sights sounds of the rialto and the architecture, but that's my thing anyway.
Plenty of relatively inexpensive restaurants if you look for them - drink plenty of liquids as it can dry you out walking around in the heat, even in the cool narrow streets.
Stay well out of the way of the "movers" deliver guys with giant trolleys that they happily bump down steps towards you in narrow streets.
Be careful of wandering off the beaten track - unless you intended to get lost, you will do so anyway.
Learn to understand the water bus timetable because they will bring you back to where you want to go.

You might want to spend some time in Verona too and if you go there in season catch and opera at the old Colosseum in the evening.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------

